# Yoshi Plush ~ Can't Decide :/



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2014)

So Club Nintendo have this super adorable Yoshi Doll available for 5000 stars.
I have finally managed to save up 5150 stars but I really can't decide whether or not to get it...

It's really cute and they rarely update they're store, but I know as soon as I spend my stars, something cooler will turn up xD Probably something for the Pokemon release...

Would you guys get Yoshi, or wait?

Here's a picture anyway... How cute is this


----------



## Sholee (Sep 8, 2014)

damn it why does EU nintendo rewards get all the good stuff. NA rewards are horrible. How long did it take to get 5,000 stars? and what is it you're waiting for? a game? I've seen a lot of yoshi plush in stores before, so it's not exactly unique. It's cute but i say wait to see if something releases for pokemon.


----------



## Jake (Sep 8, 2014)

i got it, just because club nintendo AUS is **** and never has anything decent but that actually seemed nice. I never spend my stars on anything anyway


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 8, 2014)

Sholee said:


> damn it why does EU nintendo rewards get all the good stuff.


>all the good stuff

I'll list off all the stuff currently in the EU Star Catalogue (at least in my country).



Spoiler



- Yoshi Plush
- Yoshi Backpack
- Power-up Pouch to store handheld system in (either gray, blue or light blue)
- Super Mario Galaxy OST
- Wristband for Wii Remote
- NES Classic Notebooks (Mario & Link)
- Foam Decorations (Mario, Luigi & Bowser, Paper Mario styled)
- Pikmin Fruit Keyholders (Red & Yellow Pikmin)
- Relaxation Set (Luigi or Peach - blanket and eye mask basically)
- Nintendo Favorites Foam Decorations (Link, Peach, Mario & Hammer Bro)
- Nintendo DS Accessory Case (pink)
- Nintendo Points Card (100, 300, 500, 1000) - you know, those points for the WII AND DS ESHOPS WHICH ARE DOWN
- Yoshi Cleaning Cloth (pink)
- Game & Watch: Ball
- DS Lite Value Pack (Super Mario styled)



As you can see, it's fairly ****. This plush is the first new thing they've added in months.


----------



## Freckles (Sep 8, 2014)

Whaaat? That's adorable!! Look at him with his lil yoshfruit. *insert heart eye emoji here* 

Also the site says "Give Yoshi a home today"...I don't think you could say no!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 8, 2014)

_Why do you get a yoshi plush?_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> >all the good stuff
> 
> I'll list off all the stuff currently in the EU Star Catalogue (at least in my country).
> 
> ...



better than 8 eshop games, a minigame, 2 card sets, a patch set, and a poster set than NA has (and has had all the physical items for ages)

also uh

>Mario Galaxy OST

argument invalid


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 8, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> better than 8 eshop games, a minigame, 2 card sets, a patch set, and a poster set than NA has (and has had all the physical items for ages)
> 
> also uh
> 
> ...


Which games are they?

Also there used to be more OSTs in the selection, as well as a SNES-styled Wii controller, all kinds of pretty neat stuff. Now it's just poop. Sure, there's a Super Mario Galaxy OST, but after getting that and still having half of your stars left, what are you gonna do?
You could also just download it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 8, 2014)

owning physical is better imo

and uh

literally the only OST NA got was Majora's Mask, and _only_ as an elite reward so


also games are

outdated

literally, just noticed "Until Sep 7"


NoA confirmed for not caring


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2014)

Sholee said:


> damn it why does EU nintendo rewards get all the good stuff. NA rewards are horrible. How long did it take to get 5,000 stars? and what is it you're waiting for? a game? I've seen a lot of yoshi plush in stores before, so it's not exactly unique. It's cute but i say wait to see if something releases for pokemon.



I thought EU didn't get that many cool items... Especially compared to Japan's Club Nintendo anyway.
I'm not sure what NA has to offer though.

It's taken me like 4 years I think, give or take, because I've bought a couple of other stuff and haven't bought many Nintendo games/consoles in the last couple of years.
I bought a Nintendo Mug like 8 years ago which used up most of my stars xD I still have it and use it though 

Well, I dunno really what I'm waiting for, But I'd prefer something Animal Crossing/Zelda related or something old skool/retro.
But if I wait, then they probably won't update the store again for ages.
The last time they updated it was with Mario Kart 8 I think.

A couple of years ago they did have a Link Statue, it was so cool; it was like 15000 stars though lol. 

Here is what's currently available:














- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> _Why do you get a yoshi plush?_
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



What card sets are they? 
I wouldn't mind eShop games... Or even eShop credit would be cool 

I have mostly things from the Japanese Club Nintendo, cos they have the best stuff.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 8, 2014)

and now for out horrible NA rewards


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 8, 2014)

I want to point out the "Until Sep 7" to everyone on the eshop games


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2014)

Sholee said:


> and now for out horrible NA rewards



Starfox 64 though :O Awesome game!!

I wouldn't mind the Animal Crossing Post Set, just to add it to my AC collection. Seems pretty cool.

I don't even think EU have had any AC items yet... Both JPN and NA have :/


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 8, 2014)

that is not an inaccurate nor outdated image of rewards as of this posting

- - - Post Merge - - -

dammit spamurai


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> that is not an inaccurate nor outdated image of rewards as of this posting
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> dammit spamurai



Whattt 0_o

My images? I literally just screenshot them before posting.

The best item is the Game and Watch game, but it's 7.5k >.< lol.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 8, 2014)

no, my last post was meant to post merge because 2lazy2edit

but you got in the way


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> no, my last post was meant to post merge because 2lazy2edit
> 
> but you got in the way



Ohhhhh xD
Sorry. 

Well, hopefully they'll update NA store for you guys seems have those eShop games have expired now 0_o


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 8, 2014)

yeah, we'll get 8 different games


and maybe one good reward this year

that will sell out in hours max

and never be restocked ever


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

Buy ittttttt
I'm a sucker for stuffed animals, what can I say


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, we'll get 8 different games
> 
> 
> and maybe one good reward this year
> ...



Sounds familiar xD

Just the EU ones is randomly restocked but no notifications or emails are sent out.
So you're lucky if you visit the page and it has new items and you have enough stars lol



Beary said:


> Buy ittttttt
> I'm a sucker for stuffed animals, what can I say



It is cute, I must admit...
I wish it was a Stitches plush lol


----------



## Vile (Sep 8, 2014)

This is the only reason why I'd say to hold off on the Yoshi plush. Apparently it's been up on the store for a while, so rarity isn't an issue.

I happened to purchase the Luigi's Mansion diorama in the small window it was available because I had been sitting on coins forever in total disinterest of the current rewards. It sold out super quick and now you're lucky to find one on eBay for less than $100!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Sep 8, 2014)

Omg if that was a NA reward I would buy it in a second! I don't want a game, I like physical stuff.  Even the platnium rewards were just games.  Plus Yoshi is super cute. It is cool that they added an apple too. It makes him different from the other Yoshi plushies.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2014)

TykiButterfree said:


> Omg if that was a NA reward I would buy it in a second! I don't want a game, I like physical stuff.  Even the platnium rewards were just games.  Plus Yoshi is super cute. It is cool that they added an apple too. It makes him different from the other Yoshi plushies.



Yeh. I prefer physical stuff too. It's mostly Mario items though.
I would prefer Animal Crossing, Zelda or Pokemon. He's super cute though... I might wait a few days before making a decision.


----------



## Zane (Sep 8, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, we'll get 8 different games
> 
> 
> and maybe one good reward this year
> ...



Haha are you thinking of the 3ds xl charging cradles? Because I was. ; ;


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 8, 2014)

its pretty nice! i would get it if i didnt have 10 yoshi plushies sitting in my closet (take them pls)


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm 1000 points short... Probably a good thing because I don't need any more plushies...


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Sep 8, 2014)

This is the solution to all members living in NA.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...plush with apple&sprefix=yoshi,toys-and-games


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 8, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> >all the good stuff
> 
> I'll list off all the stuff currently in the EU Star Catalogue (at least in my country).
> 
> ...


Man I want the Super Mario Galaxy OST and Yoshi Plush. That's like 100 times better than NoA Club Nintendo.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2014)

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> This is the solution to all members living in NA.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...plush with apple&sprefix=yoshi,toys-and-games



Ok, I'm definitely not getting it :L
If I spend my stars, I would like it to be on something that isn't mass produced or widely available :L
Like the Zelda statue that was only limited to like 500 pieces and can't be bought else where ><


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 8, 2014)

Ohhhh my gosh please get it! I'll likely never see that on my Club Nintendo rewards page


----------



## windfall (Sep 8, 2014)

spamurai said:


> Like the Zelda statue that was only limited to like 500 pieces and can't be bought else where ><



Wait, what? A Zelda statue? 

...do you have a picture? oh man I wish NA had stuff like that. I'd hop on that in an instant.


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 8, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Ohhhh my gosh please get it! I'll likely never see that on my Club Nintendo rewards page



Youcan always buy it from eBay


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2014)

windfall said:


> Wait, what? A Zelda statue?
> 
> ...do you have a picture? oh man I wish NA had stuff like that. I'd hop on that in an instant.



I think there was two.

This was the latest one, for the release of Twilight Princess; It was Link though.


----------



## Cress (Sep 8, 2014)

spamurai said:


> I think there was two.
> 
> This was the latest one, for the release of Twilight Princess; It was Link though.



 And all we get are greeting cards and posters. I really hate Nintendo sometimes.


----------



## windfall (Sep 8, 2014)

spamurai said:


> I think there was two.
> 
> This was the latest one, for the release of Twilight Princess; It was Link though.



Wow that's phenomenal. 

I wish they sold something similar...or made it a part of a collector's edition for a game or something :c 
Sigh. Maybe I should just take up sculpting haha

edit: w0t it's selling for $500 on ebay. 
o_o


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2014)

windfall said:


> Wow that's phenomenal.
> 
> I wish they sold something similar...or made it a part of a collector's edition for a game or something :c
> Sigh. Maybe I should just take up sculpting haha
> ...



I know 0_o it's crazy!
It was on Club Nintendo what seems like years ago now.
I always look on eBay for it and yeh, it's like, silly price xD
But it is a work of art ^^


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 9, 2014)

The Yoshi Plushie is adorable. It's the only good item I've seen on Club Nintendo EU since I joined it. I'd need about 3000 more points to get it, so I'm not sure I will be able to get it before it sells out or something, but if I had the points ready I would have already ordered one. 

Based on what I've seen from the EU Store, good items don't pop up too often and I'd want to make sure I could get something I liked with the points.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2014)

Feloreena said:


> The Yoshi Plushie is adorable. It's the only good item I've seen on Club Nintendo EU since I joined it. I'd need about 3000 more points to get it, so I'm not sure I will be able to get it before it sells out or something, but if I had the points ready I would have already ordered one.
> 
> Based on what I've seen from the EU Store, good items don't pop up too often and I'd want to make sure I could get something I liked with the points.



Good items only seem to appear on the release of big games like Mario Kart/Zelda.
I bet we see something for Smash Bros soon.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm crying b/c of NA's lame rewards. OTL


----------



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2014)

azukitan said:


> I'm crying b/c of NA's lame rewards. OTL



You should see Japan's ;_; Even better than EU. It's so awesome!


----------



## azukitan (Sep 9, 2014)

spamurai said:


> You should see Japan's ;_; Even better than EU. It's so awesome!



Welp, time for me to fly off to another country.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Sep 9, 2014)

I would get it. It seems like a decent reward compared to others. ​


----------



## Chris (Sep 9, 2014)

I just ordered this plushie on eBay because I'd need to buy at least 12 more games in order to amass 5,000 stars.  ?6.85 with free postage! Coming from China though so won't be here for 2-4 weeks. Worth the wait!


----------



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2014)

Tina said:


> I just ordered this plushie on eBay because I'd need to buy at least 12 more games in order to amass 5,000 stars.  ?6.85 with free postage! Coming from China though so won't be here for 2-4 weeks. Worth the wait!



That's a bargain rite thurr


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 9, 2014)

It's pretty cute, I'd buy it if I hadn't spent most of my reward points on the Zelda carry case that was available recently. I love plushie toys .


----------



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> It's pretty cute, I'd buy it if I hadn't spent most of my reward points on the Zelda carry case that was available recently. I love plushie toys .



Oh cool 
What region was that? Do you have a picture?
I love Zelda merch xD


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 9, 2014)

spamurai said:


> Oh cool
> What region was that? Do you have a picture?
> I love Zelda merch xD



Europe , posted a link to pictures on your other thread .


----------



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> Europe , posted a link to pictures on your other thread .



Ah. It looks so cooooool xD
I'm in EU too. Hopefully they do new Zelda or Pokemon stuff soon.


----------



## Mushrooms (Sep 9, 2014)

OMFG yes!


----------



## Eldin (Sep 9, 2014)

;-; I need those Pikmin keychains. Damn you NA rewards! c;


----------



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2014)

Eldin said:


> ;-; I need those Pikmin keychains. Damn you NA rewards! c;



eBay xD


----------



## Story (Sep 10, 2014)

Urgh, I'm so jealous.
You guys get really nice things for your rewards.


----------



## Lassy (Sep 10, 2014)

I actually rarely check the Nintendo shop because they never put new stuff. But boom few days/weeks ago, they've put an amazing Zelda pouch, and it got sold out when I learned about it! Dang it.
But yeah, they should try to add more regularly stuff @_@ 
The only thing I got interested in was the light blue pouch, and I bought it two months ago. (I also bought before like last year or two years ago a black and white sock ouch for DS but it was so crap - really bad quality)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nintendo Japan also has the plushie by the way '^' !
http://club.nintendo.jp/member/exec/index


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 12, 2014)

The ****, y'all got all the good stuff. NA rewards are lame as hell.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

I don't even have Club Nintendo ):

Looks kinda cute but you could buy a yoshi plushie anywhere...well, not anywhere.


----------



## ripley4O77 (Sep 12, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> The ****, y'all got all the good stuff. NA rewards are lame as hell.



Rarely, NA has the Rank status FREE reward system, every year you get FREE stuff such as games and figurines WE have to use our points for, I'll gladly trade with your system.

I went for the Yoshi plush, it will be gone before you know it and you'll pay big time for it afterwards online like the Luigi's Mansion figurine, better get it now while you still can. They don't very often add new things so I'd risk it if you like the plush.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 12, 2014)

ripley4O77 said:


> Rarely, NA has the Rank status FREE reward system, every year you get FREE stuff such as games and figurines WE have to use our points for, I'll gladly trade with your system.



Ye, but you have to get a certain amount of coins in a year to be able to get the free stuff, so it's not like everybody gets them or anything. 

And while I don't claim to know how your guys's system works (for example, how hard is it to get stars?), it certainly seems like you have much better rewards. I've been a member of Club Nintendo for four years, and pretty much all of the stuff that was available now was available four years ago. A lot of the stuff that was available then has actually gone away, and they very very rarely restock. The only good thing is that they change the games you can get pretty often, but I'd honestly have merchandise over most of the games they offer. Also, we've never even seen most of the stuff that you guys can get (Yoshi plush, Yoshi backpack, Super Mario Galaxy soundtrack, etc.) and instead have some lame stuff like stationery and folders. 

If you want to trade, though, I'd be glad to lol.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 13, 2014)

ripley4O77 said:


> Rarely, NA has the Rank status FREE reward system, every year you get FREE stuff such as games and figurines WE have to use our points for, I'll gladly trade with your system.
> 
> I went for the Yoshi plush, it will be gone before you know it and you'll pay big time for it afterwards online like the Luigi's Mansion figurine, better get it now while you still can. They don't very often add new things so I'd risk it if you like the plush.



Unfortunately, this particular Yoshi Plush is mass produced and widely available on places like Amazon, unlike the Luigi Figure and the Mario Kart Trophies and Zelda statues etc.

I've decided to wait I think... 
I'm predicting some really cool Club Nintendo merchandise for the release of Smash Bros.



Lady Timpani said:


> Ye, but you have to get a certain amount of coins in a year to be able to get the free stuff, so it's not like everybody gets them or anything.
> 
> And while I don't claim to know how your guys's system works (for example, how hard is it to get stars?), it certainly seems like you have much better rewards. I've been a member of Club Nintendo for four years, and pretty much all of the stuff that was available now was available four years ago. A lot of the stuff that was available then has actually gone away, and they very very rarely restock. The only good thing is that they change the games you can get pretty often, but I'd honestly have merchandise over most of the games they offer. Also, we've never even seen most of the stuff that you guys can get (Yoshi plush, Yoshi backpack, Super Mario Galaxy soundtrack, etc.) and instead have some lame stuff like stationery and folders.
> 
> If you want to trade, though, I'd be glad to lol.



You've had a bunch of Animal Crossing stuff though, as have Japanese Club Nintendo.
You guys had Animal Crossing playing cards which are really cool  Luckily I got some from eBay lol.
And Japan had Animal Crossing karuta cards which are really awesome! Luckily I got those too lol.
Make sure you check out my other thread to see who's bought/redeemed what from Club Nintendo 
Lots of people have got some awesome stuff over the years.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 13, 2014)

spamurai said:


> You've had a bunch of Animal Crossing stuff though, as have Japanese Club Nintendo.
> You guys had Animal Crossing playing cards which are really cool  Luckily I got some from eBay lol.
> And Japan had Animal Crossing karuta cards which are really awesome! Luckily I got those too lol.
> Make sure you check out my other thread to see who's bought/redeemed what from Club Nintendo
> Lots of people have got some awesome stuff over the years.



Yeah, that's true too. I think the issue now is more that NA hasn't restocked or added many physical rewards in awhile (excluding the posters, which tend to go really fast anyway), and most of what they still have is pretty lame. 

I also think that, even if we had started out with each other's systems, we'd probably both still be complaining lol.


----------



## Soni (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd get the Yoshi if you really like it =)
I myself got one (from Amazon but it looks nearly the same but without the apple)
And I'd not wait to long, or your coins will expire =/ (like 6000 of mine)


----------



## Emily (Sep 14, 2014)

The best thing Europe ever had was an Animal Crossing OST full of k.k slider's songs. I love it. But other than that for the past 6 years our club Nintendo has been a joke..


----------



## spamurai (Sep 15, 2014)

Emily said:


> The best thing Europe ever had was an Animal Crossing OST full of k.k slider's songs. I love it. But other than that for the past 6 years our club Nintendo has been a joke..



I admit, that is a great item to offer. Who doesn't like OST's after all?
But Club Nintendo isn't a joke  It's a service they offer for free which they don't have to do.
I agree that it's a shame that they rarely update it, but when new titles/big games drop (pokemon/zelda/smash bros/mario kart etc) you can always expect at a bunch of new items to become available 
You just have to be quick... kinda like restocks on TBT :L


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 15, 2014)

spamurai said:


> [...]
> You just have to be quick... kinda like restocks on TBT :L



i like what you did there


----------



## spamurai (Sep 15, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> i like what you did there



 ha


----------

